# gtx 940m/950m



## faustan (16. Oktober 2014)

Hi, bin auf der suche nach einem neuem notebook...was meint ihr lohnt es sich auf o.g. Karten zu warten bzw. wann werden sie veröffentlicht? Lg.


----------



## lakete96 (16. Oktober 2014)

Schließe mich der Frage an. Sollten ja so um die 20% mehr Leistung haben als die 8xxer.

MfG


----------



## faustan (17. Oktober 2014)

Bloß wann kommen sie, zum bsp. sind die 840 /850 schon auf Maxwell Basies. Die 870/ 880 jedoch kepler....


----------



## iTzZent (17. Oktober 2014)

Soweit ich weiss ist weder eine GTX940M noch eine GTX950M geplant. Wenn dann wird Nvidia sicherlich die alten Karten nur umbenennen (GT840M = GT930M, GT840M = GT940M etc), aber dazu gibt es keine Infos Seitens Nvidia.


----------



## phila_delphia (19. Oktober 2014)

Dazu muß man aber sagen, das die 840M und die 850M und die 860M an sich schon auf Maxwell basieren (wie die 970m und die 980m).

 Zwar muss man aufpassen, weil es von der 860m auch noch eine ältere Keplervariante gibt - an sich aber ist die 860m ist eine absolute Preis/Leistungsgranate:

 860m: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
 850m: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
 840m: NVIDIA GeForce 840M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ (mMn nicht zu empfehlen)

 Grüße

 phila


----------

